# Did I just total my car?



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey guys, just wondering what a ballpark figure would be to repair this car at the body shop?

I was travelling along today in Des Moines, IA when a guy travelling in the opposite direction turned right in front of me, causing me to drill him in the right side. All parties OK, but his car is definitely a loss. I am not sure what to think about my car, the bags never went off (wondering why?) the bumper support is bent back, but the radiator somehow missed the collision. It looks like it was just the right front of the car. 

Anyways, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

I can't give you an estimate but I'd say it's not totaled. I hope the other guy was cited and has insurance. Good luck.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

As for the airbags. I heard that there are two pressure points on the front end that both have to be depressed to activate the bags. Sorry about your ride man looks totaled to me.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

If the frame isn't bent I doubt it will be totalled. Plus the amount of damage compared to the value of the car will determine if the car is totalled but it doesn't look like it's enough damage for the insurance company to total it. I guess until it's looked at by your insurance adjuster we won't know. Good luck getting it repaired or replaced.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

The more I look at the pic the less it looks totaled.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

It prolly isn't totaled, but it's painful to see damage like that on a goat. Get that baby fixed good!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks like a good time to say you had on the front sap kit and an 05 hood.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

socal gto said:


> Looks like a good time to say you had on the front sap kit and an 05 hood.



*If you try frauding the Insurance Co. be prepared for the ramifications should you get caught. *


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

The car is not to bad actually I would say for certain that the insuarance company will fix it rather than total it

My guess on the cost would be around $6,000


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

Damn man. Hope you are OK. Sorry to hear of this problem That car is fixable though. Did it still aim straight? It looks like alot of cosmetic. I will have to assume the lower frame member is damaged, and the radiator support wil need replacement.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I had someone look like they were going to pull out and try to make a left infront of me today, I wish I could get mine totaled.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Haha, that's kind of what I was hoping for, I really don't want to drive a wrecked/painted car around. It's just not going to be the same car, you know?

As far as everyone goes though, we are all fine. At least my father and I are. The guy in the Accord was in shock initally after the accident, he just sat in his car, and stared off into space. He finally realized what happend, and basically confessed to me. He was issued a ticket for failure to yield. DUH.

I guess I'll find out what happens tomorrow, but I'm sure they'll wind up fixing it. My luck isn't THAT good.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Whiteshadow said:


> Haha, that's kind of what I was hoping for, I really don't want to drive a wrecked/painted car around. It's just not going to be the same car, you know?


Had my Impala fixed after a major hit was not ever right they were looking at totaling it, I should have let them


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

could be a good time for a manaro front facia??


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

How anyone can say it's totaled is beyond comprehension....it's NOT bad. 

Geezz.:willy:


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Whiteshadow said:


> Hey guys, just wondering what a ballpark figure would be to repair this car at the body shop?
> 
> I was travelling along today in Des Moines, IA when a guy travelling in the opposite direction turned right in front of me, causing me to drill him in the right side. All parties OK, but his car is definitely a loss. I am not sure what to think about my car, the bags never went off (wondering why?) the bumper support is bent back, but the radiator somehow missed the collision. It looks like it was just the right front of the car.
> 
> Anyways, what are your thoughts?



The fact that the airbags did not go off may help the fact that the goat is not totalled. They are very expensive. i would say it is not totalled for sure.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Just got back from getting an estimate, right now the total is at $6500. He forgot to add the right side skirt, and a bumper support in the front. 

Here's an interesting little fact:

It smashed the air bag sensor thing in the right front of the car, but again no bag deployment. He thought it was due to the fact that we probably hit at speeds less than 30mph. 

All in all I suspect the total to be around $7500, about $1500 short of calling it a loss.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Whiteshadow said:


> All in all I suspect the total to be around $7500, about $1500 short of calling it a loss.


The car's "worth " that little $ amount???


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

TexasAggie said:


> The car's "worth " that little $ amount???


Well, the body shop said the repair bill has to be at least 50% of the total value of the car, and assuming my car is worth less than I think it is, $9,000 would be close to half. 

I believe my car is worth roughly $19,500, but I've always been way too high.


----------

